
Manned Maneuvering Unit - happy-go-lucky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manned_Maneuvering_Unit
======
bediger4000
I worked at Martin Marietta, Space Launch Vehicles division, from 1986 to
1990. A couple of engineers from the MMU program came to work with us on
Commercial Titan. They would occasionally take a few folks to the lobby of the
main office in Waterton Canyon, where an MMU mural hung. The spelled out name
of the vehicle was misspelled - it lacked a crucial 'v', making it a "Manned
Manuering Unit".

